# Request: Top-down pics of fish



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm looking for some pictures of fish from above to use as drawing references. I'm particularly interested in livebearers, tetras, and cichlids, but almost any fish will help (except catfish, koi, and goldfish; I have tons of those). Pics of the fish turning or swimming up or down would be extra helpful. The pictures don't need to be super-high quality; just clear enough for me to see where everything goes.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Not the best shots but you may be able to make it work.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks! That second pic is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Did you get any others?


----------

